# USS Oriskany



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Can someone give me the numbers of the bow and of the Stern of this wreck...


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you mean the latitude and longitude numbers of it?

http://www.divespots.com/scuba-diving-spots/florida/pensacola/spots/uss-oriskany


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Published numbers are close to the "island". Read 85ish and you are on it. Bow is due south ( stay on 148') til it drops to 212'. Stern is north, same thing, drops 148 - 212. Mind your course, so you don't drop off the sides. Also, mark up a down current side any day you go, the Snappers, and AJ's will school up just below deck level, on the down current side, usually a little way away from the island. Great reef, especially if you get away from the island.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Correct... Lat & Long numbers


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Published numbers are close to the "island". Read 85ish and you are on it. Bow is due south ( stay on 148') til it drops to 212'. Stern is north, same thing, drops 148 - 212. Mind your course, so you don't drop off the sides. Also, mark up a down current side any day you go, the Snappers, and AJ's will school up just below deck level, on the down current side, usually a little way away from the island. Great reef, especially if you get away from the island.


Thx brother..:thumbsup:


----------

